# Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite Electric Smoker Newbie



## dtipple (Dec 1, 2013)

Cant get this thing to generate good constant smoke.... to soak or not to soak?  How often to change the chips? These are my questions.....


----------



## mfreel (Dec 2, 2013)

For chips, I say soak, but you'll have to keep filling it up.  IMHO, invest in an AMNPS pellet smoker from www.amazenproducts.com.

You'll surely get some other recommendations for this, too.  When used correctly, you'll get 12+ hours of TBS.  I've been using it for a few months and I don't think I'll use my chip pan anytime soon.


----------



## voodoochile (Dec 2, 2013)

get the AMNPS and throw your chip pan away .......... Thats what I did


----------



## dtipple (Dec 11, 2013)

do you use the water pan?


----------



## voodoochile (Dec 11, 2013)

no


----------

